# How can I maintain a Bearded Dragon?



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

I have a tank, what do I need for the tank etc?

What they like with vets? How often they need to go? Etc.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Hay forgive me i am very new to bearded dragons i have mine on the way but have done alot of research but i will tell you what i know however you might wanna get more advice from a more experienced person.

you need to have a hot and a cool end of the vivarium. a UV light that is the length of the viv, theomostat, ceramic heater and a guard light fitting and a spot light?


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

RNelson said:


> I have a tank, what do I need for the tank etc?
> 
> What they like with vets? How often they need to go? Etc.





sundia said:


> Hay forgive me i am very new to bearded dragons i have mine on the way but have done alot of research but i will tell you what i know however you might wanna get more advice from a more experienced person.
> 
> you need to have a hot and a cool end of the vivarium. a UV light that is the length of the viv, theomostat, ceramic heater and a guard light fitting and a spot light?



Ok.. You will need a viv perferabley 4 x 2 x 2 ft a 10% uvb tube a basking light and a dimmer thermostat. Beardies do not need heat at night unless your house temps fall before 56 - 60 F which I very much doubt. The basking spot should be roughly between 110-115f and a hot end of 96 - 98f with the cool end being a good 10 degrees cooler aT 84 - 86. 

I have never used a ceramic heater I have always managed to maintain my temps with the correct wattage basking bulb and a good dimming stat.

It is always best to register your beardie with a reptile vet in your area, then if you ever need to take your beardie along the vet is already aware of him/her.

Liz


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

What Watt basking light do I need?


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

for a 4x2x2 you will need a 100 watt on a dimmer stat

and please research before buying make sure you now everything 




RNelson said:


> What Watt basking light do I need?


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

I have a 2x1x1 tank, I got told this will do til it grows then expand.

So what W will I need for that?


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

That would depend on the size of your viv, i have a 4 x2 x2 viv and use a 100 watt bulb on a habistat controller, and my uvb light is 3ft and 10%.
You will need a log/bark or something for it to climb and bask on , maybe a shady area/hide too. I use coral sand as a substrate but that would depend on your own preference, a lot of people use childs play sand which is safe too. I personally would never use calci sand though as the dragon can sometimes realise it has calcium in it and eat it which risks impaction and possible death. Many people use reptile carpet or tile the floor of the viv, or even just newspaper for ease of cleaning. Baby and juvenile dragons imo should never be kept on sand tho. Hope this helps rnelson : victory:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

RNelson said:


> I have a 2x1x1 tank, I got told this will do til it grows then expand.
> 
> So what W will I need for that?


 
Wow that is small, you could probably get away with a 40w or maybe a 60w on lower setting but you wont be able to keep him that long in a viv that small !!!


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Dynamos Dragons said:


> Wow that is small, you could probably get away with a 40w or maybe a 60w on lower setting but you wont be able to keep him that long in a viv that small !!!


It'll only be for a few month, then I'll treat him to bigger 1


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

more like 1 month beardies grow very fast and id advise you get a 4x2x2 now but section it off and move the section along as it grows that way it will turn out cheaper and less stress for the beardie 



RNelson said:


> It'll only be for a few month, then I'll treat him to bigger 1


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

How fast they grow?


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Good call jack14, the first few months they grow quite quick actually but they all grow at slightly different rates depending on food, calcium, housing etc!


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

*CLIP*ON* BASKING LIGHT HOLDER LAMP FOR REPTILES on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 23-Jun-09 15:02:09 BST)

Will that do?

With this bulb

Viavrium Tortoise reptile BASKING LAMP LIGHT BULB on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Jun-09 09:57:42 BST)

Thanks.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Also what CM Vivarium should I be looking for too? See if I can afford to expand


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

4ft long by 2ft wide by 2ft high you can get a second hand one for around £60-£90 or look on classifieds you could get a full setup or buy a beardie of there with full setup

if you house your beardie in that viv you have got now it will stump its growth which means it will grow slowly because it hasnt got enough room around it 



RNelson said:


> Also what CM Vivarium should I be looking for too? See if I can afford to expand


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

I know it's cruel but I prefer it to stay small longer than grow or is that bad for it?


----------



## NIKON (May 6, 2009)

hi im also new to beardies so people with more exp please feel free to correct me here but as i understand it there not at all like fish and will grow bigger even if you want them to stay smaller keeping them in a viv that is to small is crule but from what iv herd and researched you can get away with a viv that is only 3 foot long but only if your going to be getting them out and letting them run round your house for a couple of hours
0.0.0 of any thing atm but have nephuews do they count


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

RNelson said:


> I know it's cruel but I prefer it to stay small longer than grow or is that bad for it?


if you want a small lizard,then why not go for a leopard geko or a crested geko.

you CAN NOT keep a beardie in a small enclosure in the hope it will not grow to full size,they will grow reguardless and this would be defined as cruelty.

please do not do this


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

here is a picture of my partners beardie set up:










tank requirements:
4x2x2 viv (preferably)
substrate (sand/chips/tile etc)
uv tube (no further than 8-10 inches from beardie)
heat source (bulb)
branches/logs for climbing
stat

those are the basics for a complete set up.

i will add if you want a smaller beardie your best bet is to go with a female as they dont grow as big as males (usually)


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

RNelson said:


> Also what CM Vivarium should I be looking for too? See if I can afford to expand


*
Not trying to offend here, but if you can't afford this or don't want the Bd to 'grow to big', I really do advise you to sit down and think whether this will be a good idea for you to own a Bd or any rep!

Lots of research and adequate set up all ready to use before you invest in a Bd.

Amy x*


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Hmmmm you can always go for a female Rankins dragon (they dont grow as big)

When i got my first Beardie (Bundaberg was about 4 months old i think) i kept her in a 3ft x 1.5 x 1.5 which was fine for her. After a few months tho she needed an upgrade she now lives in a honeymoon suite with Bongo which is 4ft x 2ft x 2ft, which is adequate for them although if i had a bigger home i would definatly upgrade them to a penthouse :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

RNelson said:


> I know it's cruel but I prefer it to stay small longer than grow or is that bad for it?


 
no that's fine, as long as you can defy nature and science.


----------



## beardie_sds (May 30, 2009)

Hi, im new to this forum, but from my expierence with beardies, i would say you could keep a baby bd in the set up you were thinking about but have a 4ft ready as the bd will need upgrading pritty soon, i currently have my yougest beardie in a 3x3x2 and have a 4x2x2 ready to upgrade the bd too.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

beardie_sds said:


> Hi, im new to this forum, but from my expierence with beardies, *i would say you could keep a baby bd in the set up you were thinking about* but have a 4ft ready as the bd will need upgrading pritty soon, i currently have my yougest beardie in a 3x3x2 and have a 4x2x2 ready to upgrade the bd too.


 
although it would be pointless as you'd have to buy an 18inch UVB tube and starter which will also need upgrading soon.. With your 3x2x2 you can still move it across.


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

I would never keep a beardie in a viv this small, why not just get a 4x2x2 and partition it until it needs the full size of the vivarium. It wont last long (no it wont die - its just a figure of speach) in that size vivarium, you'll need to upgrade it within a month, if not less. Just get the bigger size now and save yourself a lot of hassle and money.

EDIT: And tbh, you saying you dont want it to grow...hah...You shouldnt be allowed to keep one, i know your new, but tbh idc, all animals are the same, you wouldnt keep a dog in a room 2ft x 2ft would you? So why should it be different for a lizard?


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

RNelson said:


> It'll only be for a few month, then I'll treat him to bigger 1


You could of course wait for a few months, do some serious research then do it right first time.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

LadySofia said:


> here is a picture of my partners beardie set up:


Just to say....gorgeous set-up!!:notworthy:


----------



## chris83 (Mar 28, 2009)

paraman said:


> You could of course wait for a few months, *do some serious research then do it right first time*.


 
spot on :2thumb:


----------



## pc5020 (Jan 4, 2009)

jack14 said:


> 4ft long by 2ft wide by 2ft high you can get a second hand one for around £60-£90 or look on classifieds you could get a full setup or buy a beardie of there with full setup
> 
> if you house your beardie in that viv you have got now it will stump its growth which means it will grow slowly because it hasnt got enough room around it



Or buy a brand new one for £95:

VivExotic 48in Vivarium Beech


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Will 30,30,45 be ok?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the polite answer is.... will it bollocks.

30x30x45 is 1ft x 1ft x 1.5ft

a beardie can get to 2ft in length. If you're not going to take the advice you've been given, don't bother getting a beardie.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Too small mate, even for a baby.

I was given my lad at 3 weeks old and even then he was using all of a 40 x18 inch viv.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Meko said:


> the polite answer is.... will it bollocks.
> 
> 30x30x45 is 1ft x 1ft x 1.5ft
> 
> a beardie can get to 2ft in length. If you're not going to take the advice you've been given, don't bother getting a beardie.


30inch

I know I should of made it clearer but please, don't misjudge what I say just to have a ago at me


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

NO....


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it wasn't to have a go at you.

aim for a 4x2x2 (48x24x24). If you don't have 4ft of available space you can get away with a 3x3x2 (36x36x24) as it has more floor space. 30 inches is only 2.5ft, 36x30x45 would be better than a 30x30x45 as it gives more floor space to compensate the shortage in width.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Meko said:


> it wasn't to have a go at you.
> 
> aim for a 4x2x2 (48x24x24). If you don't have 4ft of available space you can get away with a 3x3x2 (36x36x24) as it has more floor space. 30 inches is only 2.5ft, 36x30x45 would be better than a 30x30x45 as it gives more floor space to compensate the shortage in width.


Okay thank you mate


----------

